# Canadian Career College (CTS)  to become Med Tech with CF



## Yandex (7 Aug 2011)

Hi guys ! I really need some advice to make sure my decision is right.  The thing is that I wanna become a Med Tech with Canadian Forces.  I have been accepted to CTS college (Canadian Career College at Barrie) and I am starting Jan 9 2011.  I just want to know if there is anyone who has actually jointed the Army after graduating from CTS college ? As far as I know CTS college has been accredited by CMA  and should be good for CF (correct me if I am mistaken ). I just want to be sure because I am going to spend lots of money taking this program, and hopefully get accepted after my graduation.  Any suggestions and advices are appreciated.


----------



## mariomike (7 Aug 2011)

Yandex said:
			
		

> I have been accepted to CTS college (Canadian Career College at Barrie) and I am starting Jan 9 2011.



Jan 9 2011?

There is info about "Canadian Career College":
http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+&btnG=Search#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22Canadian+Career+College%22&pbx=1&oq=site:army.ca+%22Canadian+Career+College%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=23557l26427l2l27012l2l2l0l0l0l0l209l351l0.1.1l2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=661c0b1152c259b4&biw=1360&bih=594


----------



## cn (7 Aug 2011)

I am weeks away from finishing at CTS for NCM-SEP Med Tech.  The CMA accreditation is still pending a final approval, so it's not quite there yet.  Best to check with your local RC if CTS is still an official option because there were talks that until the school was fully accredited no more recruits would be sent after our class.


----------



## Yandex (7 Aug 2011)

cn said:
			
		

> I am weeks away from finishing at CTS for NCM-SEP Med Tech.  The CMA accreditation is still pending a final approval, so it's not quite there yet.  Best to check with your local RC if CTS is still an official option because there were talks that until the school was fully accredited no more recruits would be sent after our class.


  

 According to CMA website CTS got approved till 2013 http://www.cma.ca/index.php/ci_id/50602/la_id/1.htm

If you got SEP for CTS it sounds like they take people from CTS in general.  I will double check with my local RC for sure. I just wanted to make sure that one can get  into CF  after graduation from CTS. 

thanks cn


----------



## Yandex (7 Aug 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Jan 9 2011?
> 
> There is info about "Canadian Career College":
> http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+&btnG=Search#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22Canadian+Career+College%22&pbx=1&oq=site:army.ca+%22Canadian+Career+College%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=23557l26427l2l27012l2l2l0l0l0l0l209l351l0.1.1l2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=661c0b1152c259b4&biw=1360&bih=594





Yes I am starting in January 2011.  

Thanks for the link but I did google it, but could not find anything that answers my questions.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2011)

Yandex said:
			
		

> Yes I am starting in January 2011.



It's August 2011.  So either you _start*ed*_ in Jan 2011 or you're _start*ing*_ in Jan 2012.


----------



## Yandex (7 Aug 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's August 2011.  So either you _start*ed*_ in Jan 2011 or you're _start*ing*_ in Jan 2012.



Ohhh so funny  Yeah it is jan 2012 not 11 of course ) my bad


----------

